# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Which one? D. tinctorius, azureus, or auratus?

## clintosaurus rex

I have never owned dart frogs before, and only recently have I been looking at them. I have an exo terra tank thats 18x18x24. I want one of these three species, but I am most interested in D. azureus. Can D. azureus be kept in groups? I am confused as one source said as long as you have one female, you can have 2-3 males, while another said only 2 males or a pair. Same story with the tinctorius, but it said to be cautious. As well is the tank big enough for a group? If so, how many darts? The screen top will be replaced by glass, so don't worry. And is auratus bold? I heard they are shy, but become bolder in groups. Can they be as bold as tinctorius or azureus? Thanks.

----------


## Tony

Azureus are now considered a morph of _D. tinctorius_ instead of a distinct species. In a tank that small I would stick to a pair, this is the safest way to keep them and then once you gain some experience and learn how to recognize things like stress and aggression you will be better equipped to try trios or groups in a larger tank. 

Auratus are a mixed bag, some morphs or individuals are bolder than others, but as a whole tincs are much bolder. They generally are easier to manage in groups than tincs, but I still wouldn't keep more than a 2.1 trio in that space. Since both species are primarily terrestrial they would be better suited to a 24x18x18 than an 18x18x24. The more floor space you can provide the better, especially when you move up to groups instead of pairs.

----------


## guppygal

I've owned all kinds of darts including Azureus, Auratus, and various Tincs since 2002.  My all time favorite is the Leucomela.  They can be kept in groups and the male emits a pleasant birdlike call.  The smallest tank size I would suggest would be a 20gal.  You will want to make sure you do your research on whatever frog you choose and its requirements.  You will also need to learn how to make fruitfly cultures and maintain them. Poison dart frogs are actually very easy to keep - half the fun is in creating their living environment, which emulates a tiny piece of the rainforest.

If you decide on Tincs, there are several morphs in the hobby - Powderblues, Cobalts, Citronellas, Patricia, and so and so forth.  You can learn a great deal by reading the caresheets located at various pdf breeders - Saurian Enterprises, Inc has a ton of info.

There's also several different morphs of Auratus - Costa Rican Green/black, blue/black, blue/bronze, green/bronze and several others.  Some auratus are shyer than others, as you've noticed.  I have the blue/bronze variety and some of the babies are rather shy while others are pretty bold.  I'm thinking that it depends on how much human interaction they're subjected to, but that's my best guess.

I could go on and on, but at this time, you need to start researching the different species of pdfs.  It might be intimidating at first, but it's actually a very easy and addicting hobby.  Just make sure you don't try to put different morphs in the same tank unless you are very sure of the consequences, which may include death due to stress.  

I hope that helps and please let me know if I can answer any questions.

kristi

----------


## bshmerlie

I can't tell you how all frogs of a particular species will behave because it also depends on how you set up the tank and also each frog is a little different.  I have all three species that you are referring to. My Cobalts are by far my most active frogs.  They almost never hide and are always out bouncing around. My Azureus are not necessarily shy but they do occasionally go under cover or behind bushes. They are also more stationary. My Auratus are the most shy of the species that you mentioned. If you open the tank they will run for cover.  I have two and one is more bold than the other but neither is as active as the Azureus or the Cobalts. It is best to simply just get a pair (male/female). The likelihood of having aggression issues is just too great unless you have room to set up an additional tank and you can pull the third wheel if you see a problem.  Auratus can do small groups so if insist on going that route I would recommend them.  My Cobalt tank is 20in high and I find them at the top everyday. The key to that is proper landscaping.  Give them easy access to work their way up to higher levels by way of slants, slopes and hills.  This is my two cents. Good luck with your decision.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Thanks for the help. I think I will decide between a pair of tinctorius or azureus. One more question. I am going to the Western Canadian Reptile Expo on August 28 and 29, a Saturday and Sunday. It is set in Red Deer, and thats where problems arise. I am from southern Saskatchewan, and Red Deer is where the expo is at, and I think Red Deer is south of Calgary. How could I transport them for 10 hours without dessicating them or hurting/stressing them? I will also be spending the night at my Aunts farm in Red Deer for one night. I am still going to the expo, but if transporting the frogs is impractical, then I don't know what.

----------


## bshmerlie

Just get yourself a critter keeper. Seal off some of the vents to keep the humidity in and put down some wet moss or wet paper towel. Bring a misting bottle and some fruit flies.  They will be fine.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Really? Thats it? Hmm. I might get sweater boxes and open them every now and then, with some moist paper and a thick layer of dead leaves if its that easy. I finally decided on azureus, but found out they are more terrestrial then arboreal, so I might buy a new terrarium and sell my old one for more floor space. I will be getting a pair  :Big Grin:  Thanks for the help.

----------


## guppygal

Azureus are great frogs - you'll enjoy them. 

We don't have very many frog breeders in Texas, so I usually have to buy from folks up north.  They ship them overnight in small deli cups with damp moss secured in a square Styrofoam container with a cold gel pack.  I pick 'em up at FedEx, so it usually ends up being a 24hr trip for them.  I've heard of frogs surviving more than a week after being lost in the mail.  They're a little more hardy than they're made out to be.

They can go several days without food, so be stingy with the fruitflies until you get 'em home.  Too many flies can stress them out.  Add a piece of fruit like banana or half a grape to their container to keep the flies in one place.  I keep fruit in all my tanks.

----------


## clintosaurus rex

Thanks for the tip. Of course, I might not get a dart frog, it just all depends if they are there. but if there are 130 vendors 6 months before the show starts, I am sure someone will have some.

----------


## bshmerlie

They'll have some there.  If not there is always Understory Enterprises up in Canada.  They are pricey but they do have some amazing frogs.  Better get started on that tank. You can use your Exo Terra if you want.  Yeah they may not use the entire height but it would save you on the expesnse of buying another tank if that is a consideration.

----------

